# Where to buy rocks for cichlid tank?



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

What kind of rocks are you specifically looking for?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## battered (Jan 1, 2012)

No specific type, just any that would be suitable for a african cichlid tank w/e plenty of holes/hiding spots that could be created


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Texas holey rock or lace rock would be your best bet, check out cichlidforum.com for places to get these. Also several vendors here sell nice rock but is geared more towards scaping.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I have access to plenty of flat rock.... Shipping could be brutal though

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## battered (Jan 1, 2012)

How many pounds of texas lace rock/rocks in general would I probably need to fill a 55 gallon? And do you have any ideas as to how much shipping would be?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

FWIW, you can cram up to 70 lbs of rocks into a large flat-rate box for $15 via USPS priority mail. The mail carriers will hate you afterwards but it's probably the best way to ship rocks.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> FWIW, you can cram up to 70 lbs of rocks into a large flat-rate box for $15 via USPS priority mail. The mail carriers will hate you afterwards but it's probably the best way to ship rocks.


hey there we go!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

For my rift lake tanks I went to a local rock supplier, I believe they are meant to supply landscapers, and picked up a ton of lime rock at 11 cents per pound.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Look up local rock yards. They might be listed under Soil, Masonry, Rock, Brick, Landscape or similar headings. 
Around here they sell materials in bulk (pick up truck to doubles) and in bags. 1 cubic foot, or 100 lbs per bag is common.
If you cannot seem to find any, call a landscape contractor and ask where they get flagstone, boulders and similar materials. 
Here is a sample of one of my local rock yards. 

http://www.morgansmasonry.com/


----------

